# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  Java Card

## saeed_Z_F

تکنولوژی جاوا کارت یک محیط امن برای برنامه هایی که بر روی کارت های هوشمند یا وسایل دیگری که حافظه *بسیار محدودی* امکان پردازشی محدودی دارند اجرا می شوند ، محیا می کند .
در زیر چند لینک آموزشی مفید برای شروع کار با تکنولوژی جاوا کارت آمده :

http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/j...2-javadev.html
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/j...3-javadev.html
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/j...-javacard.html

----------

